# OTC SMZ-TMP, and more.  :)



## cmjust0 (Jun 30, 2010)

SMZ-TMP.
Cephalexin, amoxicillin, ampicillin, and metronidazole.

Obviously the SMZ-TMP would be handy as all get-out for those kid and young-ish goat scours where you don't really know if it's coccidia or a bacterial gut infection..  Many of us keep SMZ-TMP on hand, but they come from strictly from the vet.  I dunno why you can get these OTC for fish, but then again...well, my guess is that the folks who make all this stuff sell A LOT OF IT to folks using it off-label in other animals, including humans..  Is that why they're making SMZ-TMP labeled for fish?  You be the judge..  I frankly don't care.    All I know is that I just found an OTC source for SMZ-TMP and that makes me happy.  

Cephalexin, ampicillin, and amoxicillin...if you have dogs or cats, this stuff could be very handy!  We do, and yeah, I've successfully used on-hand antibiotics (along with and on-hand betadine and whatnot) to treat wounds and injuries in our dogs..  And I know cephalexin is still used in dogs, because that's what Ivan got for his surgery -- Keflex, 500mg capsules..  Cost me A FORTUNE through the vet, too..  I think he got 60 capsules (3 capsules, 2x/day for 10 days) and it was right around $75..  Could have gotten 100ct for $40 through Jeffers, had I known.  

Metronidazole...I wasn't familiar with this one, so I looked it up.  Found a reference to it in the book "Goat Medicine" as the preferred treatment for tetanus infections in humans and pets -- but its use is strictly forbidden in food animals in the US.  Uh huh..  Good to know!  

Anyway, just thought I'd share my discoveries.  


Edited to fix links...the pages for this stuff are not only hard to find on the Jeffers site, but also hard to link!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 30, 2010)

Metronidazole is used to treat blackhead in turkeys. You can get it from the vet, or you can buy Fish-Zole from the pet stores.


----------

